# A Short History of the Delta Electric Company



## Kirk

Thanks to Louis E. Ebert and the Marion, Indiana Public Library for the information shown below:

In September of 1913 local capitalists in Marion, Indiana purchased a half interest in Delta Electric Co., Inc., located in Chicago, Illinois, and moved the company to Marion. The company was reorganized as Delta Electric Co., and capitalized at $25,000. 

One of the company's earliest products was, what was claimed to be, the first battery-powered portable electric hand lantern. This lantern used a single 1.5 volt #6 dry cell battery (6" tall x 2.5" dia.).

By 1916, the company was making 15 varieties of electric lanterns and flashlights, filling orders as large as an order for 200,000 pocket flashlights for one concern. Along with other electrical devices, they manufactured pay telephones which were exported to the Canadian market.

During WW1, Delta engaged in the production of lighting devices for government use. Several of these were of special types made to Army and Navy specifications.

After WW1, the company resumed full production for the civilian market. By this time they were making automobile spotlights and switches, bicycle lights, flashlights, boat lamps, buggy lights, and hand lamps and lanterns. They were also making batteries for their lights and lanterns. The company was producing 25 distinct products and turning out over 1,000,000 articles a year. Their products were being shipped to Canada, Mexico, South America, England, and Europe.

During 1922 as commercial radio broadcasting advanced and radio sets came onto the market, Delta added radio earphones to their other 
electrical product lines.

In 1933, Delta introduced the item that became their single most well-known product when they started producing the 6 volt two reflector "Powerlite". This lantern would continue to be made through the 1930s and during the 1940s, when it was made for the military. Powerlite production continued through the 1950s and 1960s, and into the early 1970s.

The mid-1930s saw the development of the electric bicycle horn, which was added to their line of bicycle lamps and accessories, Delta lanterns, truck and bus lighting equipment, warning signals, sockets, connectors, switches, and other similar devices.

At this time the line-up of hand lanterns included the "Redbird", "Apollolite", "Husky", 
"Silverlite", "Wildcat", "Juniorlite", "Buddy", and "Marionette". Bicycle lights included the "Nighthawk", "Tarzan", "Clipper", "Silver Knight", and "Sportster".

Delta also produced the "Flashing Powerflare", used for construction site barricades and as road-side warning lights for truck breakdowns. Electric switches and lighting devices were made for Chrysler, Ford, and General Motors.

With the onset of WW2, production once more reverted to military equipment for the government. Devices made included life preserver lights, signal gun lights, Navy watertight flashlights, Navy watertight lanterns for ship crew compartments, life raft float lights, aircraft gunnery tow target lamps, blinker lights, Navy running lights and battle lamps, aircraft recognition lights, parachute cargo dropping lights, debarkation beach marker lights, flashing flares, along with numerous control devices electric junction boxes.

With the end of WW2, regular commercial production resumed. Several military devices were adapted to civilian use. Other products added included a line of marine products including bow and stern lights, horns, navigations lights, exhaust blowers, and pumps. In addition to the proverbial "Powerlite", hand lanterns included the "Delta-Ray", "Power King", "Reddylite", and "Buddy". Bicycle accessories included a generator and light set, "Sealed Beam Bicycle Headlight", "Jet-Ray Hornlite", "Rocket Ray" light, "P-T" light, "P-T" horn, "Winner" light, "Winner" horn, "Jr. Headlight",
"Hurricane" horn, "Seat Post Tail-lite", "Redguard Tailite", "Safety Lites", and an axle-hub light set.

As imported lamps and bicycle lights invaded the U.S. markets, Delta increased their line of automotive products. Doorjamb switches, window switches, tailgate window switches, convertible top switches, wire harnesses, etc. were produced. Delta's bicycle accessories line of products was sold off in 1973.

In 1964, Delta Electric was purchased by Novo Industrial Corp., a diversified industrial and service corporation. One of Novo Industrial Corp.'s subsidiary companies, King Bee Manufacturing Co., was moved to Marion, and its line of automotive lighting and safety equipment,
including headlamps, safety lights, directional lights, mirrors, and reflectors for trucks, buses, trailers, and farm tractors, was merged into the Delta line of products.

Delta Electric was a division of Novo Industrial Corp. until 1968 when Novo became part of United Filtration Corp. Delta continued to operate as a division of United Filtration. After selling off the line of bicycle accessories, Delta continued to produce accessories for the automotive industry such as truck side view mirrors and various automotive switches. By 1976 the company's main line had become warning buzzers for fire and security alarms.

On March 31, 1978, Halle Industries Inc., who had acquired Delta in 1977, shut down production of Delta Electric due to losing contracts for their smoke detector alarms to Japanese imports. 

Kirk here: Hope you enjoyed this little history lesson. I have a few Delta flashlights and lanterns and wondered what happened to the company. I got this info by contacting the Chamber of Commerce in Marion. They suggested I contact the library. I plan on checking various chambers and libraries to get info on other "defunct" companies such as Carpenter and Burgess. We'll see how it goes.

Regards,
Kirk


----------



## Timothy Walker

I was very interested to read this piece. I am researching the life of Dr Banda of Malawi who spoke to the Kiwanians at the scout hut, near Jonesboro, in 1928. W P Stephenson of Delta Electric Company was in the audience and he was so impressed he then sponsored Dr Banda's further studies. I would like to hear from anyone who could add any information.
Best wishes,
Tim Walker


----------



## cave dave

We so need pictures!


----------



## captain smiley

ww1 navy delta and later cast aluminum deltas I polished:





























a few powerlites:






















two on the bottom right are deltas:








HAPPY?

Thanks for the info, I always wondered if they made these for ww1 but couldn't find any online information, if you could find some information on the Grether Fire Equipment Co. Dayton Ohio, that would be awesome.:twothumbs


----------



## dan-epfd

Captain smiley I see you have Grether Lanterns. Do you have any for sale , doesn't have to work. My fire dept. is currently reserrecting our 1931 Buffalo Pumper Truck and we're missing a lantern.


----------



## w1zyv

Hi: I have one Powerlite that is missing the top lite portion. Is there anyplace that might have parts?

Thanks, John, [email protected]


----------



## rbaker

Hello....
I am new to the forum as I have just purchased a Grether lantern....I was doing research to see if I could find out anything about it...after a search i found this thread....

I know nothing about vintage lanterns but I purchased this one at a local auction as I felt it looked quite unique...

It is cast aluminum with two brass tags and a pull/push switch on the top...i removed the top and it had two old batteries....everything looks fine with it including all the brass screws....one brass tag reads "portable electric lantern..style no. 6......patented July 30, 1918...."

The switch, lens, handle and abrass focus screw on the back seems fine.....it has an old decal on the back that says "Electrical & Water Depts. Kaukauna, Wisc. Phone 231" .....

I found some info on this forum site regarding the Grether Fire Equipment Co.(the other label on the top) Dayton, Ohio ...Patents Pending

I would love to get some additional info on it.....would also sell if you are interested... Thanks...... Randy


----------



## tebore

Did this company turn in to the Delta we know today that is well known in the computer industry for fans and laptop power supplies?


----------



## Tom me

I found this Delta Lamp in a friends basement. It says it is a APOLLO model, no date or patents. There is no battery inside and the light bulb connecter needs tobe repaired.












Of course I wonder if it has any value or should I just junk it?


----------



## Boudreaux

I am wondering if anyone has found any information on the 
*CARPENTER MFG. CO.*
*BOSTON, 45, MASS U.S.A.*
mentioned in Post #1.
*Edit:* I have found that the Carpenter Mfg. Co. became the Carpenter Division of Walter Kidde & Co. (Fire Systems and Extinguishers), Charlottesville, VA 22901. At some point they became the Carpenter Division, Electronic Technologies, Inc. of Charlottesville, VA 22901. More info to follow.
I recently acquired one of their *MASTER-LIGHT* lanterns. I think they were primarily produced for the Firefighting Industry.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

I'm also restoring a *KOEHLER* lantern, a much more modern lantern, that is also a brand primarily used by Firefighters. I have a 
*GRAY NAVY BATTLE LANTERN* made by *Delta* and two 
*YELLOW NAVY BATTLE LANTERNS* all yet to be restored.
*Edit:* One of the Yellow Navy Battle Lanterns was made under contract to the U.S. Government by J.M.C. (possibly the Jay Molding Corporation.) More info to follow.


----------



## ulightupmylife

Thanks for a very informative article about Delta Electric Company! I recently inherited a Delta redbird that belonged to my Dad who passed away in December 2007. He took care of his tools, so the lamp is in great condition, but is missing the battery. Will a regular battery work?


----------



## Boudreaux

Welcome, ulightupmylife! :welcome:

According to the Flashlight Museum www.flashligtmuseum.com both models (circa 1940 and 1945) of the Delta "Redbird" in their collection use 2-1.5V dry cell batteries. These are sometimes hard to find but are still available. The last one I ordered I think was from RadioShack. 

Perhaps other members will have current info on where to obtain them.


----------



## toby_pra

Very vintage flashlights you have there guys...:twothumbs


----------



## mlchrt4

Kirk, I've got a little info to add to your history of Delta Electric. Those wonderful bicycle horns you wrote about are well know to Lionel train collectors. I don't know how long Lionel used the Delta horns, but everything my Dad had collected has a Delta horn in it. The horns are stamped clearly, Delta Electric Co Marion, Indiana. My husband was cleaning and oiling one of my Dad's engines from 1950 and we noticed the printing stamped on the horn. I found your forum when I googled Delta. 

Deb


----------



## Kirk

I can't believe this thread is still going after almost 7 1/2 years! I think it's probably one of my first posts here on CPF. I haven't found too many decent Deltas in the past few years. Most are dented, corroded, and just generally beaten up. You folks have some nice lights. Let's see more!
Kirk


----------



## Lrsmith1971

_Have a Delta F-L-A-S-H-I-N-G POWERFLARE. Was wondering what it was used for, its value, if it can be restored and used? :thinking:Should I try polishing it up? Have been looking at tons of pics of these types of lights and have not found one that looks like the one I have. Any information is welcomed and will be more than what I have now. Thanks so much. Peace._


----------



## Boudreaux

*First of all, WELCOME to C.P.F.!*

Secondly, do you have a picture of the* Delta Powerflare* that you could post on here? What color is it and what color are the lens? They were made circa 1935, and were generally red, but there may also be some green military version.

I think you can get a look and some more information on this light from this source: *www.flashlightmuseum.com* .


----------



## Lrsmith1971

Thank you so much for responding. I don't know much about the piece but it very interesting. I've taken 2 pictures for you to look at. I'm just not sure how to send them to you


----------



## lvelectrician

I am a flash light junkie. I have a small collection of antique Big Beam and some Japanese ones, no not made in china, made in Japan. I also have a Delta Electric model "Delta-Jet" that I am trying to figure out. Does anyone have any information on the Delta-Jet model? It looks like the slip on the back of it is designed for your belt. It is similar to the redbird but appears more modern. I was thinking maybe it was designed for miners, the lens on it seems to be designed for impact resistance.


----------



## captain mako

I have a Delta-King sealed beam lantern. I don't know how old it is or what it may be worth and I am curious. I don't want to sell it or anything, but I didn't see anything in this history about this particular model. It has no model number on it. can anyone help me out?


----------



## Heather16t

I found a Delta # 6 Ignitor Type Dry Battery.
I was just wondering if anyone have any more information on the item? I am really not sure what to do with it.
Could someone please help me 
Thank you


----------



## Hepsaint

Bravo! I just began collecting WWII Era Flashlights and am re-wiring an old Navy Battle Lantern as we speak. I will be searching the forums for prior post about wiring/re-wiring, but have already found what batteries/bulbs to use and am ready to get this one going.

Thanx for the info on the Delta Company!


----------



## Comsult

To be honest, my main interest is in oil/kerosene lanterns. But I do have a few electrics. One new one is of interest to me, I just acquired it. I am hoping that Captain Smiley might have some more detailed information to share on it, as it's the one in his last photograph, the set of 4 grey ones (one on top of the other three) and is the one on the bottom row far right. I notice his is missing the lens and bulb etc. I recognized it as being a ship's lantern, possibly military WWII era. I am surprised that the listing here seems to indicate WWI vintage. My first question is, can I get that confirmed some how? The markings on the side of mine are: Inside: 5293-L-2 Side: 5311-L-1 Outside: 9-S5311-L Type J-IS Back Hanger: JELTA Elect. Co. Marion Indiana Made in U.S.A. Which brings up my second question: Mine seems to clearly read "Jelta" not "Delta" I suppose it could be a stamping error, but is it possible that this is a later copy of the Delta or something? My lantern is in great shape, missing only the batteries. Seems to take one short and one long one insided. It's even got the wiring to go between the batteries rattling around inside. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks

Addendum: I have gone back to the lantern, now, armed with the information of "Delta" being the manufacturer. I can now see where the stamp did not make a complete mark and it is "Delta" not "Jelta". The scratches obscured what little of the left of the D present. So that's One question answered. Further research tends to support WWII era or Vintage. Are there any records out there of the parts coding that might indicate if this was a Military unit or a Civilian? There were an awful lot of transport/freighters out there and I (in my admitted 'newbie' view) am wondering if they might not also use these items.


----------



## Karen Kovale

I recently found a large photograph of the 9th annural Delta Electric Company picnic held on July 24, 1937. It was behind a picture of my father 's naval training class taken in 1943. I'd love to know if anyone has any information about the possibility of which one of my family members worked at Delta in 1937. My dad would have been 14. My grandparent' s names are Mary and William Kovale and one of them could have worked there. The picture was taken at Lukins Lake and the photographer was listed in Marion IN. I can't make out the photographer's name as it's hand written in white on the photo. There are over 100 people in the photo, including children and families. If anyone knows if the Delta Elec. Company still had offices in Chicago in 1937, I'd appreciate it. I believe that is where my grandparents were living in 1937. 

Thanks to anyone who could provide some information. 

Karen Kovale


----------



## davey51

Hey Kirk, I am looking for more info on the Delta flashlights. I know they are hard to find. I have a C cell model #100 in great working condition. I found out they had 9 models. So I'm wondering if the model #100 was their first flashlight made and only C cell flashlight made. I collect vintage flashlights and have my share of LED flashlights also. I also have a website showing my vintage lights but not sure if it's ok to add the name so I won't just to be safe. I haven't posted before. But I did get my start with the LED lights here!

Thanks for any info, Dave


----------



## rustneversleeps

Hello, 
I was wondering if you were interested in selling this DELTA photograph, if you happen to still have it. 
I'm a collector of anything from the DELTA ELECTRIC COMP. and would love to have it in my collection or at least see it if you don't mind posting or email me a picture of it


----------



## tbowers36

I am looking for information about a product that was made by Delta electric in Marion
when i was young we had a Bell tower Christmas decoration it played actual bells with different notes using a paper record with punches in it to play the different notes
it had several c7 bulbs and was enclosed in a cardboard Tower 
I can find nothing out there on them Sadly when we cleared out my moms old house after she passed this decoration along with others was left in the attic 
I would love to find another or even a picture of it Any help would be appreciated
It was made by delta Electric In Marion indiana probably late 1950s early 60s


----------



## bykfixer

In 1913 $25 k was a whole buncha money. 
Millions in todays terms? No
But a nice nest egg for r&d, machine aquisition and pay checks for a while.

Nice thread here. Sounds like Delta helped a flat world become round.


----------



## rustneversleeps

/Users/recclestone1/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/Thumbnails/2015/12/21/20151221-234758/PN0arTZYSaytqlWIE+GBeg/thumb_IMG_1276_1024.jpg/Users/recclestone1/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/Thumbnails/2016/04/18/20160418-043826/7LRFUWoMTl6gvzpqVfswPw/thumb_IMG_1722_1024.jpg


tbowers36 said:


> I am looking for information about a product that was made by Delta electric in Marion
> when i was young we had a Bell tower Christmas decoration it played actual bells with different notes using a paper record with punches in it to play the different notes
> it had several c7 bulbs and was enclosed in a cardboard Tower
> I can find nothing out there on them Sadly when we cleared out my moms old house after she passed this decoration along with others was left in the attic
> I would love to find another or even a picture of it Any help would be appreciated
> It was made by delta Electric In Marion indiana probably late 1950s early 60s


It was called the " DELTA BELL-LITES " I have a set without the tower it was made to hang on the tree.
I bid on a set with the tower about a year ago but i didn't win, I've seen about 5 sets on ebay in the last 6 years most are missing the box and only one of them was a tower set , the set i didn't winfile:///Users/recclestone1/Pictures/Photos%20Library.photoslibrary/Thumbnails/2015/12/21/20151221-234758/PN0arTZYSaytqlWIE+GBeg/thumb_IMG_1276_1024.jpgfile:///Users/recclestone1/Pictures/Photos%20Library.photoslibrary/Thumbnails/2015/12/21/20151221-234758/0QdBG4RJTlWBgfdym68WvA/thumb_IMG_1271_1024.jpgfile:///Users/recclestone1/Pictures/Photos%20Library.photoslibrary/Thumbnails/2015/12/22/20151222-011841/JvAqxCY3SNOtNh6VRHPyJg/thumb_IMG_1279_1024.jpg


----------



## bykfixer

While looking for a Fulton map reader light I found a Delta. 









Check out the dispersed beam


----------



## bykfixer

Realizing this post steers away from Delta I think if not for another fellow *nobody* would've made it past the 1910's using wet cell tech or the really bad dry cell of the time. So here goes....

Burgess Battery Co:
The year was 1906. Folks at the Oscar Meyer packing plant (in Madison Wisconsin) were plagued with power shortages. They needed good batteries. Dry cell had been invented but not perfected. Enter 'French Battery Co' (now Rayovac) who was the leading supplier of batteries at the time. A consultant engineer named C.F. Burgess (1873-1945) was tasked with helping develop better chemistry. The #6 cell (as in 6" long) was widely used, but unreliable. In 1907 Mr. Burgess had succesfully combined chemicals to produce what he called "the best batteries in the world". 

Well the fertile mind of CF Burgess at some point inside his lab made zinc cans using a broom handle (C cell) and a shovel handle (D cell) and created the #1 and #2 cells we now use regularly. 

At some point his relationship with the French Battery Co soured. The factory burned in 1915, so he split and started Burgess Batteries. Later that merged with Mallory Batteries. We call it Duracell now. 

Mr. Burgess worked with US military folks along the way and they supplied cells to the armed forces during WW I. By the 1930's he was pissed about taxes and moved his business from Wisconsin to Freeport Illinois and he moved to Florida. During the Great Depression his company fell into dire straits. 

In 1910 he sold his first flashlights to the Madison Gas and Electric Co. They were called "Northern Lights". At flashlight museums page I saw Burgess lights up to the 1980's. 


Thank you Charles F Burgess. 


A book called "Madison: History of the formative years" tells the story of how CF Burgess was tapped to make better batteries. (A book about Madison Wisconsin- ISBN O-299-19980-0)

A book called "Romance in Research: Life of CF Burgess" tells his tale of life at Burgess Battery Co and other adventures in the life of an electrical/ chemical engineer.


















Maybe at some point member CF Burgess (the new owner of this company) will pop in a either correct my story as necessary or add to it.


----------



## Seahunter

Can any Delta expert tell me the difference between a Delta Navy style lantern #5293-L and #5311-L?
They look identical.






I have an opportunity to buy both but only want one if they're the same.
Thanks


----------



## Burgess

Great thread here !

lovecpf


In 2006, when I first joined CPF,
I chose my username of Burgess as a 
Tribute to the batteries and lights I had
known from my youth (born in 1953).


I've honestly been a Flashaholic
since at least the age of 4 years !
# Truth


Glad to see so many others
sharing my interest !

:wave:
_


----------

